# HELP 2006/2007 MK5 GTI 2.0T Serious Engine Problems



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello, hoping to get some suggestions to my cars issues. 

I have 155,000 + on the car but it has always been well taken care of. A few months ago it started acting up, mostly after having been in stop and go traffic. It was like misfires but it would actually cut out for 1-2 seconds and then have power again. Brought it to mechanic, changed a coil and it was fine. Then 2 days ago while driving it seemed to not be running on all cylinders. It had a code for 2 coils which were replaced and the spark plugs as well. It then idled smoothly but had no power. Mechanic said there was then another code for fuel regulator. It was replaced but now car does NOT RUN AT ALL! 
Any ideas, suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

*edit*


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Where at in S. Florida? I'm in Miami and will be back on the 23rd. If you can wait that long/are nearby I can VAG the car and see what codes are being thrown. 

Until then have you ever cleaned the valves/changed the injectors? Misfire on #2 cylinder is a classic dirty injector symptom. 

Anymore details like oil consumption, sounds being made, out of the ordinary occurrences?


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

dirty injector not likely. carbon buidup on the back of the valve and breaking off more likey


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

When you open the door, can you hear the low pressure fuel pump run? My guess is that if the fuel pressure sensor on the HPFP failed, it caused the LPFP (in the tank) to run at 100% and burn up. It will cause those fuel cuts that feel like misfires (power drops out for 1-2 seconds when cruising) when the LPFP overheats, and eventually fail completely.


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for answering. Went to try the car and it idles fine now but it drives as if turbo is not working. Drove about a mile but practically has no power. I don't hear or feel the turbo but they told me they looked and it seems to be spinning. Around 3,000rpm it seems to have very slight hesitation almost like a small misfire, then climbs very slowly to 4,000rpm. Practically wont go past that. Another odd thing is that when the codes are clear it starts immediately but when the codes come up and if you start it again without clearing the codes it takes 3 or 4 turns until the engine starts. The fuel regulator was not changed because it did not come in yet. Only the 4 coils and new spark plugs. I did put a new battery 2 days before all this happened. 

These are the codes that came up: P2294 / 2293 and P0087 

In response to the questions- 
They cleaned the injectors but not the valves. Hard to tell on the oil consumption because it wasn't driven much once the problem started. No real strange noises or other occurrences other than described above. 
Dont hear the low fuel pressure pump run when opening the door. Had that problem around 70k and was replaced.


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you checked your cam follower lately? If the follower is severely worn, the HPFP may not be building enough pressure the meet demand.


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess we can try that first thing monday. I forgot to mention the EPC light flashed for a few seconds then went off. When i came to a stop the EPC light then came on and stayed on.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

albinorineo said:


> Have you checked your cam follower lately? If the follower is severely worn, the HPFP may not be building enough pressure the meet demand.


 Start here. Pull the hpfp out and check the cam follower. I bet it's messed up. 

Sounds like u are in limp mode hence the severe loss of power and low rpm u can hit.


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

ok, we will try that on monday and see what we find. thank you


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

They checked the cam follower and its fine. Fuel filter was replaced as well. 
Car started fine and even ran perfect, then it eventually started loosing a bit of power once and a while and hesitates around 3000rpm. It runs better than before but i would say 70% at its worst when its not running perfect. Its starting almost immediately as to prior it was taking a few turns until it would go. 

So we are still wondering what it could be. It gave a code originally for fuel regulator but now it doesn't.... 

Any ideas??


----------



## GotDemo (Jun 21, 2011)

Take a look at the catalytic converter next time you drive it and see if it is glowing red. Sounds to me like it might be stopped up which would explain a lot.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Electrical problems tend to rear their heads when components get warm. That appears to be the source of the original problem. Were all four coils eventually replaced? Were Rev. F coils used? OEM?


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

According to the shop all 4 coils were replaced with OEM parts. Also the cat was checked and it is fine. It is still giving the same codes as before (P2293/P2294/P0087) but the P2294 does not show when the car is running without problems.


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

Could it be the fuel regulator? Would it cause those codes to come up and explain lack of power?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Check your fuel pumps. Hpfp could be shot, lpfp could be over heating etc


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Does filling the tank have any impact? Sometimes, if the fuel pump is bad, cold gas will cool it down and the problem will go away for awhile.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

LPFP, injectors, carbon build up, clogged fuel filter, leaking DV, or any combination of the above. 

other than that, run logs on the fueling, timing, boost and temps to start ruling out sensors.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

2006 mk gti said:


> According to the shop all 4 coils were replaced with OEM parts. Also the cat was checked and it is fine. It is still giving the same codes as before (P2293/P2294/P0087) but the P2294 does not show when the car is running without problems.


 
Where you at in S. FL? 

I have a VAG


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

xtravbx said:


> I have a VAG


 pics or gtfo.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

do you like?


----------



## 2006 mk gti (Nov 13, 2006)

Found the problem, car is fixed and running good. Was high pressure fuel pump. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

xtravbx said:


> do you like?


id hit it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Krieger said:


> id hit it.


With an ax. :laugh:


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

NOTE THE RECANT, "The fuel regulator was not changed because it did not come in yet" AS OPPOSED TO THE STATEMENT "Mechanic said there was then another code for fuel regulator. It was replaced but now car does NOT RUN AT ALL!". ALL THIS POSTING FOR NOTHING.


----------

